# The compressed (zipped) folder is invalid or corrupted.



## Fede (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I hope this is the right section to post this in.

A while ago I made a zip folder to contain all my college coursework, since I had finished the year and they were cluttering up the My Documents folder.
I put them all in the .zip folder, and once I had completed the course module I didn't want to throw them away, so I just protected them with a password (with the .zip password utility, not any external program), and made the .zip folder a hidden file, in a folder in the My Documents folder.

I remember I used to be able to access it, and I have gone back to it every now and then. However today when I needed to check one of my courseworks, I could no longer access it and it gave me the message "The compressed (zipped) folder is invalid or corrupted." when I click on it.

I am really not sure why, and have not done anything which I would have thought would ruin that folder.
The only thing I can think of is that last week I had deleted everything in the "Local Settings\Temp" folder, since I noticed it was 2gb big, and I researched on the internet and found doing so was harmless, so I wouldn't have pinned it on this.

So I really don't know what to do >< if you need any info:
I'm on Windows XP (used to be media center, but somehow not anymore)
The .zip folder was in a folder in the My Documents folder.
The .zip folder was hidden and password protected.
I get the error message as soon as I click on it, it doesn't prompt me for password.
The .zip folder's name was "Biochemistry Module Courseworks".

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try right-clicking and extracting.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

ZipFix will recover any contents of the archive that are not too corrupted. I'd try recovery first and then run a chkdsk /f on the drive before trying recovery a second time.


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

Try This --- 

Start > Run > regsvr32 %windir%\system32\zipfldr.dll


----------

